# Games to play with young puppy?



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi guys, i posted in puppy forum about my husband surprising me on Christmas Eve with the most gorgeous black cockapoo called charlie. He's been settling in well despite a lot of upheaval due to it being Xmas and having to visit lots of people and lots of people visiting but it has gotten him very well socialised with humans. 

He's just 9 weeks at min so we've another good bit to go before he has his final vaccinations and can be walked. I'm just wondering what kind of games you played to tire your puppies out and use up all that energy. He already loves playing tug and I'm trying to teach basic commands but he is just so super excitable and seems to have no interest in training only the treat I have in my hand. The last few days I have been trying sit with a small treat in my hand holding it above his nose and as soon as bum hits ground I say sit and give him the treat but he is bouncing all over the place like a lunatic going nuts to get what's in my hand. I tried training after his dinner and when he was a little sleepy but it's still the same. Am I expecting too much already? 

Any advice on things to use their energy would be great!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Definitely not too young to start training - my pup was just under 8 weeks when I brought her home and she was able to learn, sit, down and hand touch really quickly.

You need to hold the treat right on the end of his nose so he does not need to bounce and then lift upwards slightly so his head lifts but he still can sniff it. Likewise for down, start with him in a sit and move the treat slowly down towards his paws and as his nose follows he will lay down.

I can also thoroughly recommend signing up for a good positive reward based training class - look for classes here:
http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/local-dog-trainers


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You can also play fetch with him.....that will use up a bit of energy. You could also hide a treat and get him to find it. But don't forget to have gentle calm times too, because he needs these just as much. Also grooming is good to start immediately. It gets him used to being handled and having his paws handled. Enjoy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We used to play hide and seek with mine, one of us would hide with a treat somewhere in the house and call them very quietly, they never tire of the game and still play it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

'Leave it' games are good to introduce right from the start too - when he is playing with his tugga toy tell him to leave it as you offer a treat. Praise and reward immediatly he drops the tugga, then restart the game.
If he is distracted by the treat you are holding I would try clicker training and keeping the treats in a pot on the side...
My dogs love hide and seek too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> 'Leave it' games are good to introduce right from the start too - when he is playing with his tugga toy tell him to leave it as you offer a treat. Praise and reward immediatly he drops the tugga, then restart the game.
> If he is distracted by the treat you are holding I would try clicker training and keeping the treats in a pot on the side...
> My dogs love hide and seek too!


Yes, I was going to suggest clicker training then you can click the second his bum touches the floor so he should realise that is what got him the treat. Another good way to teach the 'leave it' command is have some treats in your open palm - fingers slightly curled to shut them tight the second he tries to get a treat, when he has not been successful he should hesitate - at that moment pick a treat from your hand with the other hand and give it to him, then when you show him the hand with treats again say 'leave it' - keep doing this and you will be surprised how quickly he will learn that he gets a treat if he doesn't try to get one. (hope this makes sense!).


----------

